# Q7 fuel capacity correction!



## 2622 (May 29, 2003)

Audi has just confirmed that the actual fuel tank capacity is 26.4 gallons, not 18.85!!!


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

first review in autocar said 100 litres, same as the touareg


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (rahooo)*

Cool - I guess that the Preliminary info was wrong?
I guess it is still speculation until we see it on Audi stationary.
2622 - how reliable is this info? I guess some people are torqued about the 8 gallon or so difference.
It will make a big deal for sure.
Jeff


----------



## 2622 (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Elkmtnmotors)*

I emailed Auditalk a while ago to confirm the size of the tank. They agreed that it was 18.85 gallons. I saw that the "Q7 in Depth" article on the foutitude website listed the gas tank size as 100 liters(~26.4 gallons). When I read that, I emailed Auditalk again and they confirmed that the initial info was incorrect and that 100 liters is correct. I hope that it is reliable. If so, that puts the Q7 back at the top of my short list in a big way!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (2622)*

Just got a chance to read through the latest MotorTrend.... it says 26.4 gallons!!!


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: Q7 fuel capacity correction! (2622)*

Maybe that 18.8 number was actually supposed to be average fuel economy.








RB


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Q7 fuel capacity correction! (DBLFRVGNGN)*

Sorry - 
It is 18.85 - for the American market. Until something from Audi is released as this being incorrect - I will assume 18.85 gallons to be true.
Jeff Simons
970 948 9865


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Q7 fuel capacity correction! (Elkmtnmotors)*

I came across this -
Not sure that is anything official.
Check this page: http://www.fourtitude.com/reso...s.pdf
If the dealer in Arizona can get one and fuel it close enough to empty - this will definately be an easy test. 
If it stops at more than 18 gallons - there you go.
Jeff


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: Q7 fuel capacity correction! (Elkmtnmotors)*

http://www.audiusa.com lists fuel capacity at 26.x


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Q7 fuel capacity correction! (DBLFRVGNGN)*

Great find - I was on there the other night and did not notice to check out the specs page.
Hopefully this link works to see it:
http://www.audiusa.com/feature...tions
It appears to be pretty much correct! If it is on AudiUsa.com I will believe about 90% of it....
Now let the orders flood in!
I heard from a reputable source at Audi (rumored) that Audi only expected 2000 orders - but there have been 11000 world wide orders.
Please don't kill the messenger - It is still speculation....
Just guilty of passing rumors

Jeff Simons


----------

